# pca programs full



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر للمهندس احمد ابو هاشم رافع البرامج الاصلي
البرنامج علي اكتر من سيرفر
ندخل في البرامج

البرامج التي تم رفعها اصداراتها كالتالي:
PCA-mats 6.10 of size 14.69 MB
PCA-slab 2.00 of size 16.43MB
PCA-beam 2.00 of size 16.54MB
PCA-Column 3.64 of size 8.818 MB 
PCA-wall 3.50 of size 45.35MB 
وفي النهاية اتمني من الاخوة الاعضاء التفاعل مع الموضوع

















pcaMats analyzes foundation mats, combined footings, or slabs on grade. The slab is modeled as an assemblage of rectangular finite elements. The boundary conditions may be the underlying soil, nodal springs, piles, or translational and rotational nodal restraints. The model is analyzed under static loads that may consist of uniform (surface) and concentrated loads. The resulting deflections, soil pressure (or spring reactions), and bending moments are output. In addition, the program computes the required area of reinforcing steel in the slab 
pcaMats uses the plate-bending theory and the Finite Element Method (FEM) to model the behavior of the mat or slab. The soil supporting the slab is assumed to behave as a set of one-way compression-only springs (Winkler foundation). If, during the analysis, a loading or the mat shape causes any uplift creating a spring in tension, the spring is automatically removed. The mat is re-analyzed without that or any other tension spring. The program automatically iterates until all tension springs are removed and the foundation stabilizes. The program also performs punching shear calculations around columns and piles






























file factory
z-share
rapidshare
***************************************







pcaSlab is highly efficient in helping engineers analyze, design and investigate reinforced concrete floor systems. Like its predecessor ADOSS, pcaSlab now analyzes beams, one-way slab systems, two-way slab systems, and includes all the functionalities of pcaBeam.


This program incorporates torsion into shear design and investigation of beam systems. Shear capacity including torsion is represented in terms of required and provided area of transverse and longitudinal reinforcement.
Additional savings in both material and labor can be achieved using the moment redistribution feature. It allows up to 20% reduction of negative moments over supports reducing reinforcement congestions in these regions.


pcaSlab supports ACI 318-05, ACI 318-02, ACI 318-99, and CSA.A 23.3-94 codes in both English and metric units.​

Analysis and design tools in pcaSlab are provided for the following systems: 

Simple and continuous beams​
One-way slabs​
Two-way flat plates​
Two-way flat slabs (with drop panels)​
One-way pan joist systems (Standard modules)​
One-way skip joist systems (Wide modules)​
Two-way joist systems (Waffle slabs)​
pcaSlab enables the user to integrate up to 20 spans and two cantilevers of multiple floor system types in each model. Beyond new slab analysis and design, pcaSlab can perform strength investigation for evaluation and/or modifications to existing building slabs. The program promises to save users time crosschecking designs with applicable provisions of relevant design codes​




























file factory
z-share
rapidshare


***************************************





pcaBeam Version is highly efficient in helping you analyze, design, and investigate beams and one-way slabs in reinforced concrete floor systems . pcaBeam is offered as a limited edition pcaSlab and features ACI 318-05 torsion effects in the shear design and investigation allowing engineers to achieve more economical cross sections where coupled shear and torsion occur. Additional savings in both material and labor can be achieved using the moment redistribution feature. It allows up to 20% reduction of negative moments over supports reducing reinforcement congestions in these regions. 


pcaBeam is a computer program for analysis, design, and investigation of reinforced concrete beams and one-way slab systems. Torsional effects and Moment redistribution can be considered. pcaBeam performs a complete design for flexure and shear and the resulting reinforcement schedules are output (including bar numbers, sizes, lengths, and spacings). pcaBeam offers a great deal of flexibility by allowing the user to modify the reinforcement configuration proposed by the program by switching from the Design to the Investigation option. Under the Investigation option, the longitudinal and transverse reinforcement capacities of the entire system are computed for a given reinforcement configuration. Output is presented in clear and organized tables and may also be viewed graphically. pcaBeam has a graphical interface that uses pull-down menus, dialog boxes, and icons to simplify the data input and clearly present the output. 



































file factory
z-share
rapidshare
***************************************





pcaColumn is a software program for the design and investigation of reinforced concrete sections subject to axial and flexural loads. The section can be rectangular, round or irregular, with any reinforcement layout or pattern. Slenderness effects can be considered. The program offers investigation of irregularly shaped, reinforced concrete column sections that may contain openings or boundary elements. Widely used for design of shear walls, bridge piers as well as typical framing elements in buildings, pcaColumn can investigate sections that are impossible to find on design charts or do by hand calculations. You can obtain the P-M interaction diagrams from both uniaxial and biaxial runs, as well as the Mx-My moment contour plots from biaxial runs for even the most irregular column and shearwall sections. Slenderness effects producing magnified moments may be included in the investigation














file factory
z-share
rapidshare
***************************************



​




















pcaWall is a computer program for the design and analysis of reinforced concrete walls, tilt-up walls, and precast architectural and load-bearing panels. Design provisions are in accordance with ACI 318 and CSA A23.3 design standards. The wall may include any number of openings and stiffeners. The program is based on the finite element method and can take into account second-order effects. The amount of steel required for flexure is computed based on the selected design standard, and the user can specify one or two layers of reinforcement. The program also calculates the amount of steel required for shear and torsion in the stiffeners but does not calculate shear reinforcement in the wall elements.​

pcaWall uses an advanced graphical interface that enables the user to easily generate complex wall models. The geometry of the wall (including any number of openings and stiffeners), the material properties, the loads (point, area, and line), and the support conditions are assigned graphically using the mouse. Also, springs (translational and rotational) can be graphically assigned at any node 
pcaColumn program complements pcaWall by generating axial/flexure (P-M) diagrams suitable for shear wall design






file factory
z-share
rapidshare
***************************************​
الموضوع منقول​


----------



## mahmoud.abo80 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى 
موفق انشاااااء الله ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aymen (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووورررررررررررر


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 مارس 2009)

الزميل العزيز:
عند تنزيل pcacol يكون عمله بشكل جيد و بعد عدة أيام تظهر عبارة خطأ و يخر ج البرنامج عن العمل 
أرجو الرد عن هذه الحالة 
إن امكن 
ولكم الشكر 
م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## Eng_M1986 (12 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو حد نزل برنامج Pca wall يعيد رفعه ع موقع تانى


----------



## ibnmolok (30 يوليو 2009)

* thank you for all things you do
plz tell me about all you can do
شرا ياخى و احيا الله ذكرك فى الدنيا و الأخرة*​


----------



## ibnmolok (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا و احيا الله ذكرك


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (30 يوليو 2009)

الملفات غير موجود
نرجو إعادة الرفع على موقع 4shared.com


----------



## صلاح المهندس (19 أكتوبر 2009)

في البدء شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الرائعة. لم استطع تحميل ال pca wall فأرجوا من الاخ صاحب المشاركة او الاخوة اللذين استطاعوا التنزيل ان يرفعوا لنا البرنامج مشكورين...


----------



## محمد 977 (28 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير
مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير
أتمنى أن تكون البرامج كاملة و مكركة بشكل كامل و صحيح 
مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير
مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير


----------



## محمد 977 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير
مشكووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
جهد مميز و ابداع كبير


----------



## khamou (12 فبراير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## khamou (12 فبراير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل شكرا


----------



## محمد 977 (21 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي و الف الف الف شكر*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب على هذه البرامج الهامة 
أتنى وجود شروحات لها 
تسلم الأيادي و الف الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب


----------



## boldarr (21 أبريل 2010)

صلاح الشافعي قال:


> الملفات غير موجود
> نرجو إعادة الرفع على موقع 4shared.com


 
السلام عليكم

اليكم الروابط علي 4shared.com:

PCA-mats 6.10 of size 14.69 MB

PCA-slab 2.00 of size 16.43MB

PCA-beam 2.00 of size 16.54MB

PCA-Column 3.64 of size 8.818 MB 

PCA-wall 3.50 of size 45.35MB​والسلام عليكم​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن للاسف الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2010)

boldarr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليكم الروابط علي 4shared.com:
> 
> ...


 
مشكور جداً اخي الفاضل - والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي وجزا الله الجميع الف خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 أبريل 2010)

boldarr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليكم الروابط علي 4shared.com:
> 
> ...


 مشكور جدا على الروابط الجديده وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (21 أبريل 2010)

شو قصة الروابط اليوم كلها لا تعمل ...................... نرجو إعادة النظر بالموضوع ولكم الشكر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (28 أبريل 2010)

التحميل من هذا السيرفر بطيء جدا وعند المنتصف ينقطع


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (30 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء تزويدنا بكود التشغيل لأن النسخة لمدة 15 يوم فقط في حالة عدم وجود كود تشغيل.......


----------



## eccnw (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا ي اخي الف خير والله ممتاز ويسير


----------



## HENI ZOUAOUI (25 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Please RE UPLOAD the files . 
Files are expired.
Thanks.


----------



## ايمن حسين (31 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## koko2lolo (31 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abu nawa (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...
لكن لو حد يدلنا على طريقة تثبيت ال pca wall ..


----------



## عربي فقط (3 أبريل 2011)

الملفات مفقودة هل يمكن اعادة رفعها و شكرا


----------



## abu nawa (6 أبريل 2011)

يا ريت بس كود التشغيل ...
لانه اذا مش موجود، يبقى البرنامج نسخة تجريبية لــ 15 يوم فقط .


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (9 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز شكرا بس الروابط لاتعمل ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## سامح جورجى (9 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء اعاده الرفع على موقع الفور شير


----------



## hafez (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الربنامج و لكن هل من أحد لديه ملف تعليمي عن كيفية استخدام برنامج PCA wall 

و شكراً.


----------



## boushy (13 يونيو 2011)

​ *Sorry, this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.

This error is usually caused by requesting a file that does not exist.*


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء التحديث ونامل ارفاق manual
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-joker (1 سبتمبر 2011)

PCA-Column V 3.6.4

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/127522315/5e31fb8/PCA-Column364.rar.html
```

PCA-BEAM V 2.0.0

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/127522314/0dd76c2/PCA_BEAM_V_200.rar.html
```

PCA-SLAB V 2.0.0​

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/127522307/428a333/PCA_SLAB_V_200.rar.html
```

PCA-WALL V 3.5.0​

```
http://hotfile.com/dl/127522324/771e9e7/PCA_WALL_350.rar.html
```
​


----------



## al batsh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your best job eng. ahmad


----------



## al batsh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكر على هذا العمل الررررررااااااائع


----------



## kazali016 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## هارون الخليفة (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن اللي حمل البرامج يرفع الروابط تاني لان مش في اي رابط شغال 

وشفت كل الردود ولكن الروابط مش شغاله كلها


----------



## Eng / A.E (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل يُرجى إعادة الرفع إن أمكن وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما,,


----------

